# Running 4 ohm load on 6-8 ohm reciever!!



## elton (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I own a Marantz SR8300. I'm running JBL 500's all around (8 ohm). I was thinking of building a center channel with 2 x 8ohm 61/2's (in parallel, giving me a 4 ohm load). Then using a 4 ohm tweeter from a really nice set of older dynasties. My Marantz specifies to use 6-8 ohm loads, I don't really ever push it, occassionally hitting a little less than half volume at the most. Does anyone think that dropping to a 4 ohm load on the center would be too much, and possibly damage the amp section?
Any ideas appreciated.:yay:

Thanks.

E


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave::wave::wave:

Have you read the manual for your receiver??? ... I think you'll be okay using the 4 ohm speaker, if your receiver is rated to 6 -8 ohm loads I'm sure it will handle a 4 ohm.

I use to have a Sony, it was rated 8 - 16 ohm, I send an email asking if I can use a 4 ohm and they told me that is was not a good idea. Now I have a Yamaha, and I think is also rated 6-8 ohm; and I read that a 4 ohm load is not a problem ... I just have to change a switch to 6 ohm, but according to an online review, is best to leave it at 8 ohms ... I think you will be fine :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your receiver is THX certified it must be able to maintain a 4ohm load and from what I have read the Marantz SR8300 is certified.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

It might handle 4 ohms fine at lower volumes, possibly at higher ones. Only way to know for sure is to try it and see if the protection circuitry kicks in. But your DIY speaker with a 4 ohm DC load might dip below 4 ohms on its impedance graph depending on how you built it. (I think I'm saying everything right.)


----------



## elton (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try it with low setting (volume) first. Then slowly bring it up and look for any negatives. It is THX certified, so if that does indicate the ability to hold a 4 ohm load, then I should be OK.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

THX must actually hold a 3.2ohm load at reference levels so it should be fine.


----------

